# HC fullbody malards?



## wtrfowlhunter (Nov 22, 2005)

what are everyones views on hardcores fullbody mallards?


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

The 2004-2005 decoys are awesome. I do not like their new motion system they came out with this year. They are smaller and a little more expensive than GHG, but IMO thay look better and the paint holds up way better. It's pretty much a toss up.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

I asked this same question this summer on this and several other sites and was overwhelming told to buy the GHG because of HC paint issues. So I bought the GHG I had a few problems 1st I thought the shine on the heads was too much but I was reapainting them anyhow so it wasn't really a big deal. The other problem really irritated me I had 4 heads snap off over the fall GHG says they'll replace them but I haven't got them yet so we'll see.


----------



## dakota31400 (Jun 10, 2006)

PAINT STANDS UP WELL...BODIES LOOK GREAT... THE INSERTS FOR THE STAKE SUCK. THEY BREAK OFF INSIDE THE MOLD. NO MORE HC'S FOR ME.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

A friend of mine had the same issue with the mold breaking inside them. I'd go GHG, they're bigger, look better (IMO obviously), have the motion, and are a little cheaper. Neither is perfect.


----------



## Green head down (Jan 6, 2005)

I am waiting to see what bigfoot comes out with this summer.


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

HC Mallards are JUNK!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Has anyone tried putting the realmotion kits on hardcore honkers or mallards? This is something I have been thinking about doing to my HC's because the motion sucks. Obviously you'd have to do some cutting.


----------



## crab bass (Feb 3, 2006)

GHG all the way they have been so much better than those junk decoys some guys call hard core. I have yet to find anything hard core about them except the high price. Check out www.rogerssportinggoods.com they have the ghg on sale for $150 a dozen depending on which poses you want. www.midwestbassboats.com


----------

